# [VBScript:::WIN2k] Schreibschutz entfernen und wieder setzen



## -cta- (31. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem:

Ich muss per VB Script Dateien kopieren. Dabei kann es öfter passieren, dass die Dateien in einer älteren Version schon im Zielpfad sind... diese haben dann aber einen Schreibschutz, deshalb kann ich die Dateien logischerweise nciht kopieren...

Wie kann ich per VBScript den Schreibschutz entfernen, die Dateien kopieren und danach den Schreibschutz wieder setzen?

Falls das geht, geht das auch mit ganzen Verzeichnissen?

Schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus,

der -cta-


----------



## thekorn (31. März 2004)

*FSO*

Ich denke, dies geht wunderbar über ein FSO (FileSharingObject).
Nähere Infos findest du zum Beispiel hier:
http://www.juicystudio.com/tutorial/vb/files.asp#att 

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. April 2004)

Hallo!

Dazu gibt es das Konsolen Programm cacls ...


```
C:\>cacls /?
Ändert Datei-ACLs (Access Control List) oder zeigt sie an.

CACLS Dateiname [/T] [ /E] [ /C] [/G Benutzer:Zugriff] [/R Benutzer [...]]
                [/P Benutzer:Zugriff [...]] [/D Benutzer [...]]
  Dateiname            ACLs für angegebene Datei anzeigen.
  /T                   ACLs der angegebenen Datei im aktuellen Verzeichnis
                       und allen Unterverzeichnissen ändern.
  /E                   ACL bearbeiten anstatt sie zu ersetzen.
  /C                   Ändern der ACLs bei Zugriffsverletzung fortsetzen.
  /G Benutzer:Zugriff  Angegebene Zugriffsarten zulassen.
                       Zugriff kann sein: R Lesen
                                          W  Schreiben
                                          C  Ändern (Schreiben)
                                          F  Vollzugriff
  /R Benutzer          Zugriffsrechte des Benutzers aufheben (gültig mit /E).
  /P Benutzer:Zugriff  Zugriffsrechte des Benutzers ersetzen.
                       Zugriff kann sein: N  Kein
                                          R  Lesen
                                          W  Schreiben
                                          C  Ändern (Schreiben)
                                          F  Vollzugriff
   /D Benutzer         Zugriff für Benutzer verweigern.
Platzhalterzeichen (Wildcards) werden für "Dateiname" unterstützt.
Mehrere Benutzer können in einem Befehl angegeben werden.

Abkürzungen:
   CI - Containervererbung.
        Der ACE-Eintrag wird von Verzeichnissen geerbt.
   OI - Objektvererbung.
        Der ACE-Eintrag wird von Dateien geerbt.
   IO - Nur vererben.
        Der ACE-Eintrag bezieht sich nicht auf
        die aktuelle Datei/das aktuelle Verzeichnis.
```

Damit sollte dir die Arbeit etwas leichter fallen ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## -cta- (1. April 2004)

hi thomas:

>>>>>>>und wie kann ich das in einem vbscript verwenden<<<<<


oh mann...

ich sollte mal das hirn einschalten...

jaja...sonne behindert klares denken...

*schäm*

danke thomas!


----------



## christoph-quentin (21. Juni 2004)

*C#*

Hallo,

ich bräuchte das gleiche mal für C#


----------

